
The four stages of programming competence - peter123
http://devthought.com/blog/general/2009/02/the-four-stages-of-programming-competence/#top
======
Symbol
This essay hits close to home. I was commenting the other day about how my
laundry list of skills on my resume gets shorter by the year. It's not that
the dog can't learn new tricks: the implicit message stated by a skill on my
resume is deepening. Sure I did a semester of Prolog in college, but I can't
in good conscience hit the ground running on a project, so it's dropped. Core
skills, the things that define you as a hacker, are what lives on your resume
"etched in stone". During an interview you can wax about how awesome Forth is
or the time you developed a VRML site.

------
mjgoins
I have a feeling I'm going to be stuck between stages 2 and 3 for the rest of
my life.

------
ojbyrne
I think we need a "four stages of writing a blog post."

And I quote: "the best way to learn is to perseverate"

~~~
branden
<http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=perseverate>

In its context it's actually more meaningful than "persevere." Now if you're
looking for an example of masturbatory diction, I go with his use of
"exactitude."

~~~
ojbyrne
Thanks for the new word, though I still stand by my criticism.

